# TRCA February tournament.



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ok the next tourny will be February 20th, on the Trinity river at the Wallisville(Locks) boat ramp. It will be from 7am to 3pm. There will be a mandatory meeting at 6:45am, sign in is at 6:30am. All the normal rules and regulations apply as usual. If you have any questions just ask, PM me, or check out are Facebook page at TRCA.


Red


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds good Red, a little out of our wheel house
But nothing like a good adventure.
I look forward to it.


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

Im finally going to make it to a tournament. See yall there.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Glad to see ya'll will be joining use again Bullard. Well dBullard, from what I saw the other day new waters didn't faze ya'll none. Look fwd to meeting you Red_Fish_Baker.

Red


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

man. That's the SETX mud run for us mud boat guys.

Me and a buddy will hopefully catch y'all at the March tournament.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Trapperjon and I are going to be there, we have to brush up on river cat fishing though, so we don't get totally shutout.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Glad to hear/see it Shadslinger & Trapperjon!


Red


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Although I am not a catfisherman, I realize it is a combo of art and science. Cats truly are game fish. I will read and keep up with the outcome, so thanks for sharing!


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*tourney*

I'm still debating if I will fish the tourney or not, still catching up on the chores that I'm behind on from hunting season. If I do fish the tourney I would appreciate it if ya'll are getting in on the big fish pot go ahead and go by the bank and get a fifty out lots of twentys and tens in my wallet tends to hurt my back from making me lean one direction all the time. Got to have a little bit of trash talk.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey fillet come on out, it will take more then a little trash talk to scare any of us off! But we understand if you can't handle the "heat". lol

Red


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Fillet I am bringing pennys!


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*Tourney*

That's the good thing about 2cool not using your real name, then when I weigh in two 12" blues and somebody ask who is fillet I can look you in the eyes and say what are you talking about I found out about this tournament on Facebook.. What is 2cool I've never heard of it.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Getting close guys and gals , sharpen up them hooks.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*Sharp*

Mine are like needles I went up the river yesterday, I didnt miss a single log those hooks had to be at least shank deep in every one of them.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Just a reminder the tournament is this Saturday! Looks like the river is going to work with us some, I wish it would drop on out some more though.We have 8 teams planning on being there so far. Anyone else interested in coming we would be glad to have you. 

Red


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

See y'all in the morning!

Red


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

No results yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Congrats to team Jones for taking first place! They had a total weight of 19.3lbs, with the big fish being a 14.1lb blue cat. Team rivercat(me&the wife) took second place with 11.5lbs.
We had 7 teams turn out, and got to meet some more 2coolers too! Thanks to all who came out. Hope to see y'all at future tournment! 

Red


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Pic 2


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I know you guys had fun, congrats to the winners and 2nd place crews.
We were booked and could not make it, hope to make the next one.


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

how come i always see these the monday after i missed out again. I am freinds with the facebook page too but nothing every shows on my feed that anything is posted.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*Tourney*

It gets posted on here every month usually a month ahead of time.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Looks like another great tournament, congrats to winners.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER (Oct 23, 2013)

It was good meeting yall had a great time out there I wont be able to make the March Tournament but I will be there for the April one.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats to the winners. We enjoyed the day on some un charted waters .
The bites were few and far between.


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

burk09 we are working on the fb thing, not sure why it's not showing up. But it's posted up here a couple weeks before the tourny. I will be posting up info on the next tourny this week sometime.

Red


----------

